# Complete LOTR fanatics only



## e.Blackstar (May 31, 2002)

hi...I had something here...I deleted it...because I was a weirdo 12 year old...and I'm not proud of it.

Please disregard all post made by me before 2004.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree with you, and welcome to the forum Chica. 
Just for future reference, if you want to discuss something either find the thread that is discussing that subject or start one of your own! It is simply impossible to discuss "just anything" of Tolkien's in one thread; there is just too much!


----------



## tasar (Jun 1, 2002)

Aren't all those who visit this forum The Ultimate Fans Of Tolkien And His Works? I know I am...and it's not so easy.


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 1, 2002)

Hmm. All aspects? You mean, hobbits, Hobbitan, Shire, Tooks, Brandybucks, Stoors, Elves, Mirkwood, Lothlorien, Mordor, Imladris, Quenyan, Common Speech, Rangers, Gondor, Rohan, Blakcspeech, the forging of the Rings of power, the White Council, Numeneor, the traitor Saruman, Sauron, Elrond, Samwise Gamgee, Bilbo Baggins, Merry Brandybuck, Smeagol, Orcs, Balrogs, Pippin Took, Galadriel, Aragorn, Boromir, Faramir, Smaug, Barrow Wights, Tom Bambadil, Goldberry, Old Man Willow, the Brandywine River, Nazgul, half-elves, dwarves, Moria, the Lonely Mountain...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 1, 2002)

Is this like the 'Ways to prove you're a ringer' thread? In the since that your suposed to tell about all the things you do because you are obsest with LOTR?
Or are we just supposed to talk abut LOTR?


----------



## Khamul (Jun 1, 2002)

O man, this might take a while......


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 2, 2002)

Legolas, Gimli, the giant spiders, the transformation of elves into orcs, Fangorn, Rohan, Shadowfax, Weathertop, Bree, Bree-Underhill (slightly repeatative name, don't you think?), Crack of Doom, other related works (songs, book, newspapers articles, websites...), the Paths of the Dead, the Prancing Pony, the Gray Havens, the Old Forest, Bill, Fatty Lumpkin, Sting, the ancient Kings of Numeanor, Celebrial, Arwen, Tinuviel...


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay, so sue me. I was trying to make a point, not win the third grade spelling bee. Do you want me to sit in the corner now?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 3, 2002)

The most extreme thing i have ever done regarding LOTR, was right after school one day, freshman year, i was walking around with my friend, and i was talking about ents that day, and she got really mad because all i ever taked about was LOTR. (she is not a fan, obviously) and she started yelling at me right there on the street and after she finished she said (very meanly) that middle earth doesn't exist, never has and never will and i burst into tears, ran home, and didnt talk to her for more than 5 months. 
That's devotion if you ask me...


----------



## tasar (Jun 4, 2002)

Go Courtney


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow. The beats my most extereme moment of devotion: I tried to explain to my teacher that yes, quenyan was a real language and that's why my friend and i should not get in trouble for passing notes in class. All I was trying to do was learn a foreign language. Then she told me to make an appointment with the guidance department. But she didn't punish me!


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 4, 2002)

Eogthea, weren't you supposed to stand in the corner?

Find the spelling error in this one:

Oftwel, zoek de foud! Wedden dat het niet lukt? Wedden?


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh yeah. *Eogthea turns around and returns to her corner* sob sob. No one likes me. sob sob.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow! You learned how to speak Quenyan? All i ever learned was how to write in dwarf runes... I used to pass notes with it too. It really makes teachers mad doesn't it? It's funny, they get all squirmish because they finally realize their students are smarter than them... at least mine was dumb...


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2002)

That looks suspiciously like German to me, but I could be wrong. 
If you want to make your teachers crazy, learn to write the Tengwar! My normal handwriting looks like the Elvish-script now because I practiced so much!  And thanks to that I can now write perfectly in the Tengwar. Muahahaa.


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 5, 2002)

Actually it was Dutch. I know it's close to German, but don't tell my fellow countrymen. There aren't much easier ways to get into trouble.


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 5, 2002)

Notes in Tolkien languages tend to make people nervous for some reason. Maybe that's why I was told to set up a guidance appointment...


----------



## BelDain (Jun 5, 2002)

Man, i love writing down stuff using both the Tengwar and the Cirth. I go to the book store and read the script on the title pages of the history of Middle-Earth books every once in a while just to practice. That's probably a little crazy of me but it is fun. Unfortunately I don't know anyone else who has learned either of them.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 6, 2002)

i luv everything about the LOTR. and other works


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 6, 2002)

how/where did you learn to write these other languages? cuz i want to try an learn them too.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BelDain _
> *Man, i love writing down stuff using both the Tengwar and the Cirth. I go to the book store and read the script on the title pages of the history of Middle-Earth books every once in a while just to practice. That's probably a little crazy of me but it is fun. Unfortunately I don't know anyone else who has learned either of them. *


Well you know me. 
I like reading them too, but sometimes the Temgwar are completely muddled and have no vowels, or then they do but they don't mean anything. There is a shortsword in sale in a store here, but it doesn't read anything sensible (unless 'tprsa' means something in Quenya..).


----------



## BelDain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *how/where did you learn to write these other languages? cuz i want to try an learn them too. *



Read the appendix in The Return of the King to learn the Tengwar or Cirth.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 9, 2002)

cool thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll look at them in a minute.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

So I guess this thread is 4 us 2 talk about how obsessed we are w/ LOTR? I actually plan on getting a tatoo that says "Frodo Lives".


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 10, 2002)

that'd be cool.................frodo lives


----------



## Eogthea (Jun 10, 2002)

Eogthea returns from her corner "Ah, but the question is, does he?"


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 16, 2002)

i like to think so.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure he does, he just goes to another place where he won't be in pain.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh and quenya is the Elvish language right?
If it is...........HOW DO YOU LEARN IT!!!!!!!!!
IS THERE AN ELVISH TRANSLATOR ANYWHERE?!?!?!?!!?!??!


----------



## tasar (Aug 7, 2002)

you learn it by the difficult process of reading and thinking. the material shouldn't be hard to find from the net.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah but I don't know much about searching the web.

One more thing...........on the subject of frodo...................................................

HE LIVES AND EVERYONE IS HAPPY NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I just had to make that known.


----------



## tasar (Aug 8, 2002)

like, go to www.google.com or something like that and search for "quenya"...dude...
or you can simply go to www.ardalambion.com


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 8, 2002)

i have a few elvish sites saved. i plan to learn elvish sometime. don't know when . . .


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Last posted by Bilbo Baggins57_
> *I actually plan on getting a tatoo that says "Frodo Lives".*


I actually think that that is a bit silly.. "Frodo Lives" just doesn't ring like "Elvis Lves" or "Jesus Lives".. I get the impression that the whole phrase was created for the sole purpose of creating a little cult of people who would boost the ticket sales. As if they even needed to...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree.
Personally I don't like tatoos.


----------



## Grond (Aug 8, 2002)

I actually have a tatoo of Gwahir on my back. (Now that is a true fan!) Actually, Talieren saw it as she was helping design the script for the writing. I also plan to get a tatoo of Grond, Hammer of the Underworld before too long.


> _Originally posted by Lantarion_
> *I get the impression that the whole phrase was created for the sole purpose of creating a little cult of people who would boost the ticket sales. *


There you're quite wrong, good Lantarian. As LotR really began to become popular in the United States in the late 50's and early 60's... that phrase, "Frodo Lives!!" began to appear painted on the sides of subway cars in New York City. It has been a catch phrase of the works (at least here in the U. S.) ever since. The movie hubub may have revived it but they didn't create it.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 9, 2002)

I was thinking of getting a tatoo later on in life but then i decided against it. I'm not one who can handle pain that much. I can hide it but not forever.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 9, 2002)

i was thinking about maybe getting a tatoo, later on in lfe. but i'm not real sure. i don't handle pain real well either. of cousre, my friend can't even pluck her eyesbrows without screaming


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 9, 2002)

LOL

I don't want to get a tatoo because I don't want to be really obsest with LOTR that it's an idol in my life. And in the Bible it say that our bodies are temples and not to harm them. Getting a tatoo would go against that.


----------



## Grond (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> LOL
> 
> I don't want to get a tatoo because I don't want to be really obsest with LOTR that it's an idol in my life. *And in the Bible it say that our bodies are temples and not to harm them. Getting a tatoo would go against that. *


That comment might be considered just a tad bit hypocritical. Do you drink Coke or any product with caffiene? Do you smoke? Drink alcohol? Do you have pierced ears? All of these things could easily be construed as *harming the body* too!!

Also, how exactly does getting a tatoo harm the body anyway?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 9, 2002)

Ok Maybe I shouldn't have started this but I do bbelieve that in the Bible it says not to mark on yourselves. Now weather or not you do has nothing to do with me. If I have offended you, you have my appoligies. But what I believe still stands. Hopefully we can get OFF the tatoo thing and mor into what this is about.


----------



## tur-kheleden (Aug 10, 2002)

me and THE lady are getting bound by love freed by spirit in quenya and in the feanorian runes as tattoos for wedding bands i made up the saying she got the idea and i now have to ketch myself from talking in the manner as the silmarillion its quite humorus when i slip in public


----------



## tur-kheleden (Aug 10, 2002)

even my name tur-kheleden comes from elvish meaning power of ice and water i got it to be a blue wizard in the white council the obsesion continues lol and to myself


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 10, 2002)

tur-kheleden - that sounds like cool thing to do.

and pippin/frodo - what was the original topic?? i don't remember. all i remember is tatoos and frodo lives.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 10, 2002)

> I actually have a tatoo of Gwahir on my back. (Now that is a true fan!)


OK, I must admit that that is rather cool.  Wow.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 10, 2002)

NO MORE TATOOS PLEASE!

The origional topic was what our favorite parts are and what we do because we like it (Preferably not a tatoo conversation.)


----------



## Grond (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Feanor chica _
> *I LUV the lord of the rings.I mean I am HARDCORE!if you are,write and disscuss ALL aspects *


This is the thread starter's original post. It says "ALL aspects!" I fail to see why anyone would be so upset by a little thing like a tatoo. I have one related to LOTR and I'm getting another one. 

Since it seems to gross many people out... I intend to post my tatoo of Gwahir tomorrow. Look for it here.


----------



## Aerie (Aug 11, 2002)

Hehe, *Waits with anticipation*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

hehehe ...kool ... *also waits in anticipation*


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree with Pippin/Frodo, we are supposed to be writing about the things we like in LOTR. 
I like Legolas in the movie! He's so cute!!!
And i love the fact that when i'm reading it i can just let my imagination wonder and i can practically join those on their journey through middle earth.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been reading this thread. I agree with Grond

Dare I even say that had he/she designed a T-shirt with a drawing of Legolas on it....that you would feel differently about Grond's post. Even though the nature of his/her post would not have changed.
Dare I say it?


----------



## Grond (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *I have been reading this thread. I agree with Grond
> 
> Dare I even say that had he/she designed a T-shirt with a drawing of Legolas on it....that you would feel differently about Grond's post. Even though the nature of his/her post would not have changed.
> Dare I say it? *


Just so you know.... 48 year old male.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks SW_H Finally someone on MY side.
I like Leggy too. He has some of the best war moves. I mean with his knives and then he IS an archer. He uses two arrows and then one on two guys and then one on the head on top of the cave troll. And then one of my favoriets is when he stabs an orc with an arrow and then shoots it. It's so cool!


----------



## Grond (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Thanks SW_H Finally someone on MY side.
> I like Leggy too. He has some of the best war moves. I mean with his knives and then he IS an archer. He uses two arrows and then one on two guys and then one on the head on top of the cave troll. And then one of my favoriets is when he stabs an orc with an arrow and then shoots it. It's so cool! *


Yes!! Legolas killing the cave troll. That is right out of the book. Legolas the Stealth-Ninja-Assassin Elf. Just the way I imagined him.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes I agree. 
I did the two moves when I was practicing my archery at a friends house. Of course that was a shoe box and not a cave troll. But I did the head thing and the two arrow thing. Of course it didn't wors AS WELL.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

o, we're talking about leggo. well, i'm in. LOL.
i loved those moves. i love all his moves and i wish he had more. gosh he had a small part. oh well, it'll get better in the next one.
i can hardly even hold a bow and arrow. much less hit something. LOLOL. i think i would be pretty good with a sword though. cuz, hey, i am pretty good w/ a yardstick. LOLOL.
anyway leggy rocks blah blah blah i'm tired now bye


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 12, 2002)

I can't shoot an arrow very well if the target isn't very big or more off the ground. But when we were watching the movie the other day we were saying that I would probobly only need to use the bow and arrow stuff sometimes. I'm 1/3 human 1/3 hobbit and 1/3 elven. I'm like Eowyn a lot. But not all the time.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

i am 1/4 elvish, 3/4 dundedain, and i think i might have some hobbit in me cuz i have hair on my feet. LOL. i can almost hit a taget if it is laying on the ground and u have to shoot up ...i think u know what i'm talking about...


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't know if was just me or what, but I hated that gimli and legalos had small parts in the lines department. Gimli came off as a hard a**, and stupid. While Legalos seemed to be some what of a christmas elf. Oh and does Tolkien actually say that elves have pointed ears?





DWARF LORD


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 12, 2002)

I do know that they have bigger parts in the second movie. It's just then and Strider looking for Merry and Pipin in part of it. Plus you have to show that they become friends. I don't remember if tolkien described elves that way. But that's how I pictured it.


----------



## Grond (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dwarf_Lord _
> *...Oh and does Tolkien actually say that elves have pointed ears?
> 
> DWARF LORD *


He comments that Elves have leaf shaped ears and would be construed as more pointed that normal Humans.


----------



## Parrot (Aug 12, 2002)

I named my two daughters after Tolkien characters. The older one, Arwen, has no problem with it but little Treebeard seems kinda bitter about the whole thing …..?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you serious? I'm not very good about telling people apart when there joking or not on the enternet.


----------



## Parrot (Aug 12, 2002)

- Yes, kidding.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 12, 2002)

That's good. I don't think I would want to be THAT MUCH into LOTR but some of those names are pretty.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

i was thinking about naming my kids things from LOTR. something like arwen, not fingolfin or anything like that. LOL


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 12, 2002)

My favorite Tolkien names

Elladan
Elrohir
Elrond
Beleg
Cirdan
Haldir
Feanor
I like alot of others but these are the tops.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 13, 2002)

yes i have always like the name elladan.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 13, 2002)

Galadriel and Arwen are pretty.

Hey I have some silly songs my sis and I made while watching the movie yesterday.


Samwise Gamgee (Works also for Frodo Baggins.) you're a cutie I really like your little bootie. LOL It's kinda that chanting haha song tune.

Strider Strider you're a hunk. I'm so glad you're not a monk. Why don;t you go hunt some orc? Martha says they taste like pork.

Saruman Saruman you're so mean. I should kick you in the splean.

Thee are all SUPPOSED to be silly. They're fun to sing.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 13, 2002)

LOLOLOL. that was funny ...i'm glad ur not a monk ....me too ....LOLOLOL


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah We had fun with that.

But the first one we were singing was funny too bacause we were walking around outside singing it so anyone could hear us. I love those.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 13, 2002)

What weird people we are!
Lol!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 13, 2002)

HA HA HA LOL AGREED


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Pippin/Frodo, what do you use to make the avatars so that they a small enough to use? Please tell.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 14, 2002)

hey, i just make them in windows paint then use the "stretch/skew" button under "image" to shrink them. anything over 100% makes them bigger. anything under100% makes them smaller.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 14, 2002)

To tell you the truth. I don't.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 15, 2002)

Does anyone know of a program to use to make avatars?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 15, 2002)

There is a thread by Webmaster under news and anouncements entilted avatars. It has three places for creating them. I think they are at least.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 15, 2002)

I use PSP to make mine, it has alot more features than MS paint....it also comes with the Jasc animator, which probably isn't the most effecient or simple animation software out there, but it gets the job done for simple things. 
Here you can download paintshop pro 7, it claims to have a 30 trial period, but when that is up it will continue for another 30 days. 



http://www.jasc.com/download_4.asp? 

Also check this link out for some freeware graphics programs



http://chrisdeepmind.windowpictures.com/graphics.htm


----------



## angelfire (Aug 20, 2002)

Would you say you're obsessed?


----------



## *Anarie* (Aug 23, 2002)

I certainly can tell about myself - yes, I'm obssessed LotR fan! 

I write in cirth and tengwar letters in my diary, I quote lines from the movie or the book all the time (an example: yesterday my mom ordered me to clean my room and I said "I wish non of this littering would ever happened" and to my astonishment she answered "So do all who live to see such a mess" as you see it's very catchy), I enjoy to speak in gollum style, I registered for this forum, I converted my mom to see the movie and now she's crazy about Aragorn, and I swoon everytime I see Legolas, and I can continue this list forever...


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 27, 2002)

I would say that i am obsessed i just can't get it out of my head. I want to start reading it again but i can't because i have too much damn school work to catch up on because i've been sick during the last week. It sux! But LOTR RULZ!!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 27, 2002)

Being able to write the Tengwar doesn't make you a freak.. does it?


----------



## Éomond (Aug 28, 2002)

I used to be a Hardcore StarWars fan . But now I'm becoming a hardcore LOTR fan! Yay!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 28, 2002)

Lantarion - You're not any more of a freak than the rest of us here


----------



## Grond (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Lantarion's song_
> He's a super freak, super freak
> He's super-freaky, yow
> Super freak, super freak...


There you go good Telchar. Original song by Rick James and the gender was female. I just changed it to male and there you were.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Oct 14, 2002)

What is it about LOTR that sucks you guys in?? For me i think it's the fact that i can use my imagination and run free in my own little world and totally get lost from the normal boring square i live in.


----------



## Courtney (Oct 16, 2002)

It seems more real than real life...or at least it should be.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Oct 17, 2002)

i agree it would be way way way way way (do you think i emphisised WAY enough?) better to live in middle earth, apart from the on going war with evil dudes (sauron etc.) it would be so peaceful and harmoneous (i think that's a word). And besides all the guys are better looking lol! And i would LOVE to meet the elves.


----------

